# [SOLVED] Wysuwanie cd-romu klawiszem

## kreon28

Hej,

Mam dwa napedy DVD-Rom oraz nagrywarke DVD-RW. Mam KDE 3.5.5. Po wymianie napedu DVD-Rom nie mogę wysunąć napędu poprzez przycisk na napedzie (na wczesniejszym DVD dzialalo to bez problemu). Wysuwanie plyt z nagrywarki dziala bez problemowo.

Podobny problem mialem kiedys przy KDE 3.5.2. ale po upgradzie do KDE 3.5.5 wszystko dzialalo.

Wydaje sie, ze problem lezy w jakiejs usludze ale nie wiem w jakiej, wiec nie wiem jak to naprawic.

Mam Gentoo 2006.1, zrobilem re-emerge Dbus, hal i kioslaves ale nadal nic. Czy ktos moze wie co z tym zrobic?

P.S. Moge jeszcze dodac, ze nigdy nie odmontowywalem ani nie zamontowywalem napedow. Montowanie jest automatyczne wraz z uruchomieniem katalogu np. /mnt/cdrom a wysuwanie dzialalo kiedy zaden program nie korzystal z zawartosci plyty.Last edited by kreon28 on Sat May 26, 2007 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

więc może coś korzysta z dvd ? sprawdzałeś 

```
ps aux
```

----------

## kreon28

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> więc może coś korzysta z dvd ? sprawdzałeś 
> 
> ```
> ps aux
> ```
> ...

 

Raczej nie. Nic przynajmniej tu (ps aux) nie widze. 

Ale prosty test to potwierdza. Restart systemu i wrzucam DVD z filmem do nagrywarki. Odpalam Xine i ogladam film. Zamykam xine, naciskam klawisz eject i plyta wyskakuje. Wrzucam te sama plyte do DVD-Romu, odpalam Xine i wlaczam film. Zamykam xine i naciskam klawisz eject - dvd nie reaguje,. Musze wejsc do MEDIA i kliknac prawym klawiszem "wysuń" - dopiero wtedy wysuwa mi plyte.

Cos po tej zmianie DVD-Romu zmienilo sie w jakiejs usludze, podejrzewalem udev ale emergowalem go jeszcze raz i bez zmian. 

Wydaje sie na 100%, ze to jakis pakiet z KDE, bo jak pisalem wczesniej takie jaja mialem juz wczesniej przy KDE 3.5.2.

----------

## Gabrys

Coś w /etc/fstab pewnikiem.

----------

## kreon28

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Coś w /etc/fstab pewnikiem.

 

Nic nie zmieniałem ale jakby co to oto moj fstab:

```

/dev/hda7      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda8      /      ext3      noatime      1 1

/dev/hda9      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom        auto    user,exec,ro,noauto 0 0

/dev/hdd        /mnt/cdrom2        auto    user,exec,ro,noauto 0 0

/dev/floppy/0     /mnt/floppy     vfat     rw,noauto,user,    0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      user,iocharset=iso8859-2,sync,    0 0

/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c ntfs-3g defaults,users,user,exec,umask=0,locale=pl_PL.utf8,iocharset=utf8,codepage=852,uid=mayer, 0 0

/dev/hda5 /mnt/win_d ntfs-3g defaults,users,user,exec,umask=0,locale=pl_PL.utf8,iocharset=utf8,codepage=852,uid=mayer, 0 0

/dev/hda6 /mnt/win_e vfat umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-2, 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#

```

P.S W zakladce media zauwazylem ciekawostke:

Nagrywarka (czyli naped, ktory dziala bezproblemowo) ma prawa dostepu dr-- (naped nie ma ani wlasciciela ani grupy)

DVD-Rom (czyli naped, z ktorym mam problemy) ma natomiast prawa dostepu dr-xr-xr-x i wlascicielem jest root, grupa root)

----------

## Gabrys

Wg mnie trzeba wywalić:

```

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom        auto    user,exec,ro,noauto 0 0

/dev/hdd        /mnt/cdrom2        auto    user,exec,ro,noauto 0 0

```

Hal sam sobie mountuje rzeczy w /media jak potrzebuje.

----------

## kurak

@Gabrys ma rację, kiedyś czytałem o tym na forum, że przy hal należy usunąć wpisy z fstb'u dotyczące napędów.

----------

## przemos

 *kurak wrote:*   

> @Gabrys ma rację, kiedyś czytałem o tym na forum, że przy hal należy usunąć wpisy z fstb'u dotyczące napędów.

 

Kwestia gustu - jeśli chcesz to usuwasz, jeśli nie to zostawiasz. Różnica jest taka, że jak będziesz miał w fstab wpisane /mnt/sidirom to zamontuje dokladnie w tym miejscu, a nie w /media/hdb na przykład. Dla mnie jest to zdecydowanie bardziej komfortowe rozwiązanie.

----------

## Belliash

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *kurak wrote:*   @Gabrys ma rację, kiedyś czytałem o tym na forum, że przy hal należy usunąć wpisy z fstb'u dotyczące napędów. 
> 
> Kwestia gustu - jeśli chcesz to usuwasz, jeśli nie to zostawiasz. Różnica jest taka, że jak będziesz miał w fstab wpisane /mnt/sidirom to zamontuje dokladnie w tym miejscu, a nie w /media/hdb na przykład. Dla mnie jest to zdecydowanie bardziej komfortowe rozwiązanie.

 

dolacze sie do tematu...

wrzucam plyte do nagrywarki i k3b nie moze palic bo jest zamontowane... nie moze sam odmontowac? skompilowanyz USE="hal"

----------

## Gabrys

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *kurak wrote:*   @Gabrys ma rację, kiedyś czytałem o tym na forum, że przy hal należy usunąć wpisy z fstb'u dotyczące napędów. 
> 
> Kwestia gustu - jeśli chcesz to usuwasz, jeśli nie to zostawiasz. Różnica jest taka, że jak będziesz miał w fstab wpisane /mnt/sidirom to zamontuje dokladnie w tym miejscu, a nie w /media/hdb na przykład. Dla mnie jest to zdecydowanie bardziej komfortowe rozwiązanie.

 

No to jak już zostawiać, to wyłącznie wstawiając do opcji "managed".

----------

## kreon28

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No to jak już zostawiać, to wyłącznie wstawiając do opcji "managed".

 

A czy moglbys sprecyzowac jak dokladnie taki wpis w fstab mialby wygladac? (uwzgledniajac managed)

p.s po wywaleniu z fstab linijek dotyczacych cd-romu, sytuacja nie ulegla zmiania. Tzn. plyty z nagrywarki moge wysunac klawiszem a z DVD-romu nie...

pps. co zauwazylem- Po pierwszym uruchomieniu Gentoo i wrzuceniu pierwszej plyty ,DVD-Rom otworze przyciskiem ale kazdej nastepnej wrzuconej plyty juz nie.

----------

## Bialy

Mam ten sam problem.

Mam zemergowanego hal'a i dbus'a. Sa one uruchamiane przy sytarcie i nie mam nic w fstab'ie o napedach.

Jak wloze plytke to juz jej nie wyciagne.

----------

## garwol

albo sprobuj moze dodac do /etc/sysctl.conf linijke 

```
dev.cdrom.lock=0
```

----------

## kreon28

 *garwol wrote:*   

> albo sprobuj moze dodac do /etc/sysctl.conf linijke 
> 
> ```
> dev.cdrom.lock=0
> ```
> ...

 

Wazna kwestia. Czy ten wpis tyczy sie tylko urzadzenia /dev/cdrom czy wszystkich cdromow? Bo u mnie problem tyczy sie urzadzenia, ktore figuruje jako cdrom2

----------

## v7n

jest takie narzędzie

```
# man fuser
```

może nim coś wyczarujesz

----------

